# Setting Flash Exposure Compensation (FEC) on EOS-M3



## Jamesy (Jul 19, 2015)

I am trying to map FEC to a button via the 'custom controls' area available in the camera controls section and cannot find a means to map FEC to one of the customizable buttons - has anyone had any luck with this?

Also, are the two ways below the only way to invoke FEC?

Camera controls (in shooting mode) via INFO button
Shoot menu #3: Flash Control -> Built-in flash settings -> exp. comp.

Thanks in advance!

Jamesy


----------



## twagn (Jul 19, 2015)

On the original M..

Custom Function C.Fn-6
3. Flash exposure compensation

use the bottom of the control wheel "trash can" to access


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 20, 2015)

twagn said:


> On the original M..
> 
> Custom Function C.Fn-6
> 3. Flash exposure compensation
> ...


Just pulled out my original M and like yours it can be set to FEC - although the M3 does not appear to have the same capability.


----------

